# How far are you willing to drive?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I haven't lived near the coast in over 20 years, so any real fishing trips for me have meant getting into the car and gambling a lot of time and miles on where I think fish will turn up. This was my regular rotation for most of that time:


Assateague: 3 hours, another 30 minutes getting onto the beach. Only really ever go there during spring striper season in May, maybe 2-3 trips a year. It's combat fishing.
Chincoteague: 3.5 hours. Started fishing this place again last year for the first time in almost 20 years. I think it'll be replacing Assateague in my rotation and will include fall fishing for drum or striper, not just the spring season. It's harder to get to than most places, which keeps it isolated.
mid-Chesapeake Bay: 1 hour. Mostly just in March/April during the striper run, fewer trips in recent years because the fishery isn't what it used to be. Occasional summer trip to fiddle around with panfish if I'm dying to wet a line.
Tidewater: 3-4 hours, heavily dependent on traffic. Used to be down about once a month to see family and friends. It was nice to have a home base to do daytrips to Nags Head or local spots but not doing it anymore since family down there has all passed away. Now I just stop off on my way elsewhere for one night to stay with a friend and his family, then back on the road.

So now I'm changing things up and thinking about how far I'm willing to go. Last winter I realized I can make it to the northern Beaches around KDH/Nags Head in just over 4 hours if I leave well before dawn to avoid hellish NoVa traffic. That's not bad. And I kept looking at Google and realized that I can get to Wilmington, NC in the exact same time it takes me to get to Avon, about 5.5 hours. I spent a summer there as a kid back in the 80's and loved it and am thinking about a return. Hell, I can be to Fort Fisher in 6 hours, the exact time it takes to get to Hatteras. I haven't pin-rigged for kings since I was a kid...maybe I'll take it up again.

So how far are you willing to drive? What's your mental calculus around how many days you stay vs. miles driven? Do you factor in non-fishing things like cost of hotels, things to do when the fish aren't biting, etc.?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I was driving about 6 hrs. to pin-rigged from WV. to Nags Head , Now that I'm just past Atlanta it's 10 hrs. 
Will still do it just not as often as before and the forecast has to be favorable .
I'm with in 4 hrs. of the Gulf of Mexico but the summer heat and humidity are brutal .
So I'll save that for early spring and fall ,


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

It’s a little over 5 hours to Whale Bone Junction from Work...... depending on the time of year and water as to whether I go north or south. I did it 4x last fall for a weekend or extended weekend.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Jollymon said:


> I was driving about 6 hrs. to pin-rigged from WV. to Nags Head , Now that I'm just past Atlanta it's 10 hrs.
> Will still do it just not as often as before and the forecast has to be favorable .
> I'm with in 4 hrs. of the Gulf of Mexico but the summer heat and humidity are brutal .
> So I'll save that for early spring and fall ,


Just curious: how come you don't go to Savannah? Seems a lot closer to you than Nags Head or the Gulf.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

my regular weekly trips are 3-4 hours to DE/NJ. I may throw a further trip in here n there. (did 13 hours to FL to fish 2 wks ago.)

A quick trip to the bay that take an hour or so is nice but as you said, public shore fishing is limited. ( i do have 1 very productive spot.) I am considering a hobie for this very reason.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

sand flea said:


> Just curious: how come you don't go to Savannah? Seems a lot closer to you than Nags Head or the Gulf.


I'm just not in love with Savannah and it is farther to their then the Gulf .
OBX is one of my favorite places and better fishing too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

From near Raleigh, most of my trips to Hatteras are overnighters. Leave early in the morning, 4.5 hrs to Buxton, 6 to Ocracoke if I hit the ferry right. 

Fish all day, get dinner, fish the night and catnap while on the beach. Hit the daybreak bite and fish the day til I get tired. Usually leave late afternoon and driving back. 

Ft Fisher is a much easier trip for me and is also productive. Easy day trip, 2 hours 20 minutes on the Fort.

I get annual passes for both so I go as often as I can manage.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I live in Atlanta, so my average trip time is about 6 hours to fish the beaches and piers in SC. I can do Hilton Head or Tybee in less than 5. For someone that used to live in th Piedmont of NC, it sucks to be to be so far from the water. But, I make several trips per year. Generally, spring and fall. The rest of the time I live by the reports from the people that fish regularly.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I had it made when I lived in FL. About 15 min to the gulf beaches and plenty of fish. Now I live in Md. and the furthest I travel to fish is one hour to Lewis Delaware and Cape Henlopen State Park about 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

All factors are figured in. Daughter time, tide, wind, water temps, weather, gas prices, work load. 2-3 hours each way seems to work out well for most occasions, staying in Sandbridge for camping is the ticket, 2-3 hours from there puts you anywhere you want to be.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm four and a half hours to Avon if I drive it late at night or early in the morning to miss all the traffic. I work a four day on four day off rotation so if I think the weather is going to be good I'll do a trip on my off days, as far as places to stay I'm currently working on a 4x4 van that I can use as my beach buggy/ sleeping accommodations and leave it down on the banks at a friends place during the spring and fall fishing season so I can drive my little car back and forth to save on gas. I have made trips to Ft. Fisher and Freeman Park but I always find my self thinking that I should have went to the OBX while I'm there .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I haven't lived near the coast in over 20 years, so any real fishing trips for me have meant getting into the car and gambling a lot of time and miles on where I think fish will turn up. This was my regular rotation for most of that time:
> 
> 
> Assateague: 3 hours, another 30 minutes getting onto the beach. Only really ever go there during spring striper season in May, maybe 2-3 trips a year. It's combat fishing.
> ...


Wilmington sounds like a plan.. If you've never caught a king pinrigging.. Trust me it is worth it.......


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

kurazy kracka said:


> my regular weekly trips are 3-4 hours to DE/NJ. I may throw a further trip in here n there. (did 13 hours to FL to fish 2 wks ago.)


Almost every single person goes south, no matter where they are. I do the same thing without ever thinking why. How come you head north? You've got some great water further down the Eastern Shore, though some of it is tough to reach unless you have a boat.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Jollymon said:


> I'm just not in love with Savannah and it is farther to their then the Gulf .
> OBX is one of my favorite places and better fishing too.


Still, that's one hell of a drive from Atlanta. I think you're the winner when it comes to road trips. And you are right--there's something unique about the Banks. I can go down there and be happy even if I'm not fishing. I love the culture in all coastal towns, but that place is something special.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

For me it’s 15 hours to My brothers place in Rodanthe. Then 15 hours back. To my place on Topsail it’s 13.5 hrs each way. But fishing saltwater is worth the drive.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

sand flea said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > my regular weekly trips are 3-4 hours to DE/NJ. I may throw a further trip in here n there. (did 13 hours to FL to fish 2 wks ago.)
> ...


I pretty much chase the linesiders and strictly plug, no bait for me. If they still showed up down in NC then I'd probably try that. I do plan to try AI about a week before I usually start fishing DE. I like fishing DE more in the spring and Nj more in the fall. (Though they completely ruined those beaches after last year so I may not give it near as much effort.)

I'd love to get out at the point and throw rigged eels for cobia in May but I know that would interfere wither everyone else and get me chased out haha.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

12 hour red eye drive for a drum run on Hatteras. Watching the winds and temps right now. Leave Thursday night home on Sunday. 24 hours on the road.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> 12 hour red eye drive for a drum run on Hatteras. Watching the winds and temps right now. Leave Thursday night home on Sunday. 24 hours on the road.


They been clobbering them today


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

sand flea said:


> Still, that's one hell of a drive from Atlanta. I think you're the winner when it comes to road trips. And you are right--there's something unique about the Banks. I can go down there and be happy even if I'm not fishing. I love the culture in all coastal towns, but that place is something special.


Being on the Banks is a gift from God, the People, the culture , it's unique, I've been lucky enough to have been to have been many 
places around the Globe and the Banks is Special, so I'll keep going back till I can't, then then they can drop my ashs off a Pier .


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha yeah I know saw some pics and posts. Wasn't quite ready, its February!?!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry that was a reply to kurazy. Still can't figure this damn new site.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> Haha yeah I know saw some pics and posts. Wasn't quite ready, its February!?!!





cooper138 said:


> Sorry that was a reply to kurazy. Still can't figure this damn new site.


Here's how to do quotes on phone. Check the box on the post you want to quote n then choose the "" image at top


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> They been clobbering them today


 Kracka, Are you guys talking about black drum? I use to catch a lot of red drum/red fish, and black drum beach fishing in FL. You know I have pictures.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Heres an option...... Have Google build an " self driving " RV and you can kick back and relax. Even develop a sleep chamber that will wake you gently upon your arrival.
You will always be into the fish because the Almighty Google know all!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

andypat said:


> Kracka, Are you guys talking about black drum? I use to catch a lot of red drum/red fish, and black drum beach fishing in FL. You know I have pictures.


bull reds


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

cooper138 said:


> 12 hour red eye drive for a drum run on Hatteras. Watching the winds and temps right now. Leave Thursday night home on Sunday. 24 hours on the road.


Better check the forecast. Probably won't be fishable starting Saturday morn.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

From home to OBX is 5 - 6 hours depending on traffic and which route I drive. We'll drive down on a Wed night, fish Thur - Sun morning then drive home. I'm beat when my alarm goes off on Mon morning but I'm usually planning the next trip by the end of the day.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

NH Paul said:


> cooper138 said:
> 
> 
> > 12 hour red eye drive for a drum run on Hatteras. Watching the winds and temps right now. Leave Thursday night home on Sunday. 24 hours on the road.
> ...


 I kinda mispoke on that, what I meant is I'll watch the winds and temps this time of year and if conditions are good I'll try and go for a Thursday to Sunday run. By the time the bite is on the interwebs you're to late half the time. And yeah last I looked conditions are gonna be changing.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> bull reds


 I would post a picture but i know it woun't show up. That is what I caught. We called them red fish. I think that's the same fish you guys are talking about.


----------



## SPLBlazer (Jun 16, 2015)

For the last 2 years we have driven down to SC and this year to NC for a week long fishing trip. I'm from Canada, its a 16-20h drive each way, depending on border time, traffic, or any unplanned stops. We look forward to our big trip every year. We are also planning a trip to Nova Scotia this summer to sight see/fish, another 15+h trip each way.

During the non frozen fishing season up here, i regularly travel 3h each way to hit a spot in northern Ontario, most good spots don't start until at least an hour north of my place.

I enjoy driving and enjoy fishing new spots so I don't mind traveling. I wish i could do it closer to home, or live closer to fishing, but all in time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kurazy kracka said:


> bull reds


What the h#ll is a "bull red"????? We catch drum or channel bass here in NC.... haha


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

7 hrs to Avon, I fish a week-10 days every year, mrs won't let me go without her, then the daughter has to go, then her nephew, her mom, her sister, I haul them down and go to the pier from 6AM till midnight.
js


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Normal freshwater fishing trips are around 2 hours from the house. Drive 9 to 10 hours to Nags Head the end of may for a week and the end of sept. for 2 weeks (family in tow). Was going to make the trip again in oct. (solo) last year for a long weekend but didn't because of the wind turbine work on JP.


----------



## uniemaia (Feb 25, 2018)

my regular weekly trips are 3-4 hours


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

2 to 3 hr's. I mainly surf fish, the Delaware seashore, O.C. Maryland, and of course Assateauge Island. V.A.. Use to go to New York beaches out on the Island were I grew up. But not no more, crowded , Expencive, and Waaaay to many people and a lot of 2 legged animals for me.:fishing:


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

A lot depends on traffic but 16 to 17 hr drive from South Florida. Do it a couple times a year. Usually spend on night on the road.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to live in IOWA..........................it was 1,100 miles to any beach. 

Used to go to PINS Texas, OBX, Cape SanBlas............had to go for a week............bad weather still fished............first chance I got I move to Augusta GA. (grew up in IOWA) 

3 hours to SC, GA beaches. 8 to OBX, 6 to Sebastian Inlet in Florida. Play the weather card now. If it ain't pretty we don't go. 

I love fishing Hunting Island (still messed up from the hurricanes) and Edisto Island............Tybee the parking sucks..........Hilton head has too many people parking sucks.......St Simons is nice and so is Jekyll Island. 

OBX and BBNWR are the best. Love the people on OBX and it just feels good to be there. 

DAN the John Deere Man


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> What the h#ll is a "bull red"????? We catch drum or channel bass here in NC.... haha


Kenny I was taught growing up if you caught Bull Red you needed to go to the doctor


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

3 to charleston (closest saltwater)
4-4.5 to Myrtle or Fort Fisher (FF being beat close beach fishing)
5-7 to OBX deepening where we end up fishing (5 to Janettes, 7 to O’coke)

Used to do these trips 5-10 times a year BC....before chileren


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I used to drive 4 hours every weekend to fish, finally moved now it's a 15 minute ride to the beach and 22 minutes to my offshore ticket


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

30 minutes from the house to Lynnhaven or Rudee to splash the kayak or wade fish, another 15 if I decide on the Eastern Shore to kayak fish the ditch from the Raccoon Island/Wise Point launch, 45 minutes to get to BBWR to surf fish and 2 hours to be on Hatteras Island.

Life's good living in Chesapeake


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

10 minutes from the brine, 20 minutes to Fort Monroe, 45 minutes to VB, 2 hours to OBX. That's the extent of my travels to fish.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am so envious of anyone that travels less than 5 hours to wet a hook. For me the drive is a part of the adventure. I just wish I was closer. Fish On.


----------



## Jimmcfeeley (Feb 3, 2018)

assateague maryland is 3.5 hrs , i usually take the extra drive to the va side in the fall. That being said I will hit nj, on shorter weekends especially in the spring when im looking for stripers or blues


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I won't live further than 5 hours from the ocean. I've turned down good opportunities because they would put me too far from saltwater. Flea, we are roughly the same distance from those exact spots. I find myself snoopin' around to find places that are closer, but I know that I'm going to be limited to the type of fish I can catch. That's the downside of a good thing...perch, croakers, blues and spots or an occasional stray rock fish that get's too close to shore. I have a few "secret" spots that I've found w/i 1 hour of the house. I dodge traffic and try to make it work until I have time off to make it to the ocean.


----------

